# Steri Strip Closure - HELP



## Mona Rhodes (Mar 22, 2011)

Need some clarification - on wound closure with steri strips without sutures.
I am in some dispute at work.  Some feel we can use the 12001-3160 for wound repairs.  I was under the impression we could only use the E&M code.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Mona,

Wound repair using adhesive strips only (and no tissue adhesive like Dermabond used) is captured in the E/M code.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 22, 2011)

Mona,

I forgot to mention to look at the instructions under Repair (Closure) of the Surgery/Integumentary System in your CPT codebook.


----------



## jkolousek (Oct 29, 2012)

*office manager*

If we use E/M code for the wound repair accomplished with steri-strips, can we bill for those supplies?  I'm looking for HCPCS code for the steri-strips...


----------



## slivingston (Oct 30, 2012)

Unfortunately when steri-strips are used alone to close the wound you can only bill the E/M.  You can not bill for the supplies as that is part of the E/M.  Sorry.


----------



## venitacason (Mar 17, 2014)

*Steri-Strips + Dermabond*

For a closure that uses both, which code would you use?


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Apr 24, 2015)

http://news.aapc.com/proper-coding-for-tissue-adhesives/


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Apr 24, 2015)

jkolousek said:


> If we use E/M code for the wound repair accomplished with steri-strips, can we bill for those supplies?  I'm looking for HCPCS code for the steri-strips...



Did you ever get this answer?


----------

